# SIBO Treatment...unexpectedly successful...now what?



## kramerium (Dec 4, 2016)

First time poster to the forum (my apologies is this topic is not posted in the appropriate subforum).

Bowel symptoms since February 2014: bloating, stomach pain, brain fog, dizziness, changes in bowel habits...many of the common symptoms. Primary car doctor didn't have many suggestions although eventually checked gallbladder through hida scan which revealed limited ejection fraction. Gallbladder removed December 2014. Bowel symptoms remained despite surgery. The past two years I have experienced the ups and downs associated with bowels that that just aren't functioning properly. Saw a GI doctor in January 2016. Diagnosed my symptoms as "IBS" and acknowledged the possibility of bacterial overgrowth and the use of antibiotics. Recommended dietary approaches along with probiotics. Numerous dietary changes and probiotics resulted in stretches of improvement only to return to the various symptoms as described.

November of 2016 I decided to approach the problem as SIBO. Elected to use Candibactin BR and Candibactin AR (by Metagenics) as described in various articles. To my surprise, the past 5 weeks have been a major turn around of symptoms. I truly did not expect any results. I'm at ~30-35 day mark in taking the BR and AR supplements. I've also started using Iberogast as it was also recommended.

I recognize that treating bowel disorders can be an elusive moving target and that 5 weeks of improvement (albeit blissful) does not guarantee a future free of symptoms. In the case of SIBO (if that is in fact what I've been dealing with) it notoriously comes back. Nonetheless, I find myself wondering what my plan of treatment should be moving forward?? In particular, I'm wondering what do to with the BR and AR supplements. I've seen one recommendation of continuing a lower daily "maintenance dose". In other articles I've read that long term use of BR is not recommended (concerns of using at higher does for ~3 months). I've simply been using BR and AR three times per day as recommended on the bottles. I've recently added Iberogast as that was a recommended prokinetic that may reduce the chances of SIBO returning.

I'm planning to continue taking BR and AR twice daily as a maintenance phase. I was wondering if anyone has any experience or recommendations for a longer term approach. Thank you.


----------



## olijobo (Dec 23, 2016)

Don't have an answer to your question. I have a question. I think I am dealing with the same thing. I have noticed that I get pain after eating food that is higher in fat, even healthy fats. Did you get this symptom?

I have read the same articles as you and might try the same thing. I found this as well https://atrantil.com/ made by this <a>guy https://kennethbrownmd.com/atrantil-bloating-relief/</a>


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Congrats for getting relief! I don't have any recommendations for you, but I am thinking of trying the same strategy. A low fodmap diet has helped me immensely but I have to be extremely strict and still have some symptoms even when being that strict. Did you notice improvement right away, or did it take some time?


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Where to buy candibactinAR Candibactin BR for Indians? I also read it from Dr.Hyman.

Thanks.


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

ANY UPDATE?


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

Akn1965 said:


> Where to buy candibactinAR Candibactin BR for Indians? I also read it from Dr.Hyman.
> 
> Thanks


Google.


----------



## rosenberg (Oct 1, 2017)

I am starting candibactin this Friday! along with a biofilm disrupter.

glad you got good relief. I would say the only thing left is to go on low fodmap for about 6 months. they say not to eat bad because itll feed the bad bacteria. you want to get the good ones to overcrowd and colonize.

its been just over a year, how are you feeling?


----------

